# All Vehicles: Show off your car



## Eric

No matter your make and model, let's see your pics!

I'll start with my Tesla Model 3...


----------



## Clix Pix

One of the photos I shot soon after I brought my 2021 Honda Civic Sport Hatchback home in October 2020;   no point in shooting a photo of her today, as she is still partly covered in a layer of snow, which I'm about to go out and remove this afternoon.   I spent quite a bit of time yesterday afternoon getting much of the eight or nine inches of white stuff off, but got tired before finishing the job, so that is today's task.


----------



## Joe

Hanging in my podunk hometown 

2019 Toyota Tacoma


----------



## DT

I was doing some file organization, stumbled on some old car pics.  Hahaha, no idea why this is so small, and if/where a larger copy is located (I mean, this may actually be the original given the time period ... meta-data shows a Sony Cybershot ) so going with this one.

Left-to-right:  a buddy (F-car), my Supra, the wife's Z3 at a track event at Roebling Road (Savannah, GA)


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## DT

So are you suggesting we need to change the title to: *Show off your car, truck, ATV, scooter, e-bike* ...


----------



## fooferdoggie

DT said:


> So are you suggesting we need to change the title to: *Show off your car, truck, ATV, scooter, e-bike* ...



its my car. I ride more then some people drive. Now the tandem thats our truck.


----------



## ericwn

Nothing fancy here, driving a 2013 Passat as the family car.


----------



## DT




----------



## ericwn

DT said:


> View attachment 11285




I do love the colour!


----------



## DT

It's a good one, it's called Snazzberry, two-stage, has a beautiful pearl coat.  I was kind of partial to Nacho Orange, hahaha, but I just had an orange car last round.


----------



## Eric

Finally got around to getting out and taking more photos.


----------



## DT

We picked up the little G from school on Friday, popped down to Universal for a few days, no specific plans, just some eating, drinking, walking around and hanging out.    All the EV spaces were open, so topped off the charge for free, J connectors, but I always take my T_to_J adapter.   These spaces are also like 10 feet from the elevator (i'm standing just in front of the doors) right down to the lobby, hard to beat, and the round trip of ~250 miles cost about $4


----------



## Apple fanboy

Somehow I don't feel my landscape is dramatic as others on here, but I wanted to get some pictures after the first clean.


----------



## Eric

Apple fanboy said:


> Somehow I don't feel my landscape is dramatic as others on here, but I wanted to get some pictures after the first clean.
> 
> View attachment 14585



Wow, excellent. Congratulations, it's a beautiful car!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Eric said:


> Wow, excellent. Congratulations, it's a beautiful car!



Thanks. It’s the best car I’ve ever owned for sure.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Took some more the other week. Doesn't look like that now. Covered in dust.


----------

